# herald aragon motorhome



## johnara (Oct 4, 2010)

please can anyone advise where i can find headlining material for herald aragon 1995 - existing is open weave beige material :?:


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

Sold our Herald Aragon last year!Still miss it!You may get a similer fabric from somewhere specialising in upholstery fabric.I have an original sales brochure for an Aragon!


----------



## bookworm (Dec 8, 2008)

Herald were taken over by Compass, who, in turn were taken over by The Explorer Group who now trade as Elddis (Still with me??)
Perhap Elddis can help with spares. 01207 699000.


----------

